# Chicken is bloody and loosing feathers under wing



## Natalie Kat (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello, I am new to this . I have recently bought 4 chicks and they are now 5 months old and 1 of them is not looking good .
Under her both wings she picks them and have some blood and picking out feathers . Her tail is down but she is eating and drinking .
I have sprayed some water and it seems that she is getting better .Her name is Honey (in the picture)
The other 2 are just fine and laying eggs ( Jasmine and Princes ). The 3rd one has passed away (Snowball) just 1 hour ago I don't know why it does not seem to have anything from the outside but it might be some illness. She ate a little but her tail also was down . Could not help her :-( if you have any info for Honey with her wings , I do not like to loose another friend of mine . Thank you


----------

